# Big Foot Snows



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can swear that when Big Foots first came out they made snows. Is this true or am I loosing my marbles? I can't find anything on them. Maybe Wing Supply may have them but it has been a few years since I got one of their catologs? Anyone know? Thanks! Leo


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

BF quit making the snows quite a while ago.I tried to get some white heads to convert honkers into blues and nobody has any.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Yea they used to make them. One of my friends has about 250. I'm not sold on the FB for snows yet.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Gandergrinder then what is your opinion on decoys for the snows. I have 6 of those Cabela's snow/canada decoys and I have a doz Herter FB Specks that I was going to convert to snows plus another 15 doz shells (give or take 3 or 4 doz) that I am converting to snows. Is that good for plastic? Should I start building up my wind sock collection? Dam I hate to sound incompadent (sp) but I have never hunted snows and with arriving in ND about mid March I am sure they will be there by April sometime and I would like to be fully preparred. Leo


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

Hey PorkChop check your PM's


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hoggr check yours! :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I know hoggr has gone to the full bodies. But for me I can't afford a monster spread of full bodies or even a small spread for that matter. I have a pretty good bunch of windsocks. Here is the reason that I think they are the best.

1) Storage and transportation. You can have a thousand windsocks and they don't take up all of your garage. I mainly hunt snows in the spring and its muddy and nasty and hard to get stuff in the field usually. I also don't own a spot where I can stick out my decoys and leave them.

2) If you have a good wind they are similar to a full body and they move.

3) Big numbers give your spread drawing power. This is more important in the spring. A big blob of white will draw geese for miles. I'm not trying to be Dennis Hunt here but a 500 to a 1000 windsocks has more drawing power than 150 full bodies.

This is just my thinking and you have to find what works best for you. Maybe you have a big budget and can afford full bodies and a trailer and all that. If you buy a whole bunch of Full bodies let me know. I'd be happy to lay in your decoys for a few days and give you my unqualified report.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Gandergrinder I don't have a huge budget but I have my wife trained pretty well and our priorities are right. All our money goes to duck/goose hunting. :lol: See I know she does not surf the net so I can get away with saying that. Seriously though those are good points. I do plan to get some more FBs and I guess I will have to start stocking up on the wind socks. And hey I don't know ya but your welcome to lay in my decoy spread anytime as I will always need help setting out all those decoys! :beer: Thanks again!


----------

